# Ammunition.........



## Juicy (Jan 7, 2010)

So me and my friend were arguing wich is the best ammo to use he likes Gold Dot and I like Federal HST ammo but there is other ammo out there like hornady, winchester, luger, remington and so on and so forth but wich has the best ballistics speed, ft per sec, the largest mushroom you know feel free to voice your opinion. Thanks!


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

Juicy said:


> So me and my friend were arguing wich is the best ammo to use he likes Gold Dot and I like Federal HST ammo but there is other ammo out there like hornady, winchester, luger, remington and so on and so forth but wich has the best ballistics speed, ft per sec, the largest mushroom you know feel free to voice your opinion. Thanks!


Afraid I won't be able to resolve your argument. I like and carry both GD's and HST's.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Juicy said:


> So me and my friend were arguing wich is the best ammo to use he likes Gold Dot and I like Federal HST ammo but there is other ammo out there like hornady, winchester, luger, remington and so on and so forth but wich has the best ballistics speed, ft per sec, the largest mushroom you know feel free to voice your opinion. Thanks!


SEARCH the forum...LOTS of info already here.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

I just decided to put gold dot in my weapons. I got sick of reading everyones opinion on them. I shot at some water jugs and I think it will do the job.


----------



## Juicy (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah I ended up with Speer Gold Dot 115grain plus p it will do the job I think, God forbid i ever have to pull my weapon!


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

when the bullet hits the bone the question will be moot :smt023


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Most ANY of currently produced JHP ammo on the market will do the job just fine. It comes down to personal/brand preference and price threshhold. Oh yeah, and shot placement.

Personally i run 147gr Federal HydraShoks. YMMV.


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

Growler67 said:


> Most ANY of currently produced JHP ammo on the market will do the job just fine. It comes down to personal/brand preference and price threshhold. Oh yeah, and shot placement.
> 
> Personally i run 147gr Federal HydraShoks. YMMV.


I go with the Hydrashoks


----------

